# Seizures/swallowing tongue



## brianthebeagle (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, has anyone ever experienced this? My 3yr old Beagle has had 2 seizures in the last 6 weeks. Both times he has swallowed is tongue. This goes against anything I can find anywhere, including discussions with our Vet. "Can't happen" "impossible" Well I can assure you it is, both times I have had to clear his airway and I am scared that it will happen when I am not around and he will choke. 

I appreciate the advice given re keeping out of his mouth but on the first occasion we were sure he was choking that is why we checked his mouth. 

Currently waiting to see how regular the attacks are and taking bloods to check liver and heart. 

Thanks folks,

Euan


----------



## shanny (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi brianthebeagle,
I'm really sorry to hear about your poor beagle. It must be so frightening when it happens. My cat used to have seizures and it is truly awful watching them go through it. His medication did work out for him in the end and stopped the fits but i know how difficult it is until they get the levels right, so i really feel for you having this added worry too. 
I'm sorry, i have no advice myself but hopefully this will 'bump' your question back up and someone with knowledge can perhaps advise you,
all the best, good luck, Lisa x


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

The best thing is can think of is get a sitter or take the dog with you my old job let me take my dog because she has a problem with her windpipe and need someone there.
my nans old dog kita swallowed her tounge in a fits but that was cancer hers filped up and back I used a plasic chopstick to flip it back and tongs to stop her doing again in the fit but I need the tools she would bite in her fits


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh... have you asked for sezure meds? Kita was on them helped at first but they are expencive


----------



## AjaxRhaegal (Jan 21, 2020)

I know this is a really old page but I'll reply anyways if anyone happens to find this page. My dog did this a couple minutes ago. I don't know how she did it but I heard a loud cry from her. Luckily my sibling came and helped


----------

